# Poor Peripheral Access



## dpumford (May 19, 2009)

The doctor put in a quinton catheter because the patient has poor peripheral access.  There is no indication of any other diagnosis on the report.  Is there somewhere in the ICD a diag for "need of a access" ie; catheter etc.  I have not been able to find any diag so I am hoping somelse may have.

Thanks!


----------



## jdrueppel (May 19, 2009)

I don't have my ICD-9 with me but look at 459.81.

Julie, CPC


----------

